# Best place for cheap sun holiday in Spain or somewhere warm?



## blinkbelle (1 Jun 2006)

hi, 

I am wondering where would be the best place to go looking for a cheap holiday maybe beginning of september.  I have checked out local travel agents but there very pricey.  I really only want to go for 3/4 days.  would love to go to spain. or lanzarote.  most prices are nearly the ame for 3/4nights as it is for 7nights.  i have also checked gohop.ie no good.  

would i be better of waiting nearer the time and try gettin something with a treavel agent?


----------



## Theo Goon (2 Jun 2006)

*Re: best place for cheap sun hoilday in spain or somewhere warm*

ryanair and cheap hotel forget travel agent they are a rip off.


----------



## runner (2 Jun 2006)

You wont get travel packages cheap now, for september. If you are flexible, wait till september and you should get plenty of offers then. Keep an eye on the websites such as budget travel as you get nearer the date. I believe there is surplus capacity reserved this year and you should have no trouble getting a cheap deal in Canaries or say Greece around then.


----------



## mickeyg (2 Jun 2006)

Runner, would this also apply do you think for Halloween i.e. wait until nearer the date and packages will become available?? Prices for Halloween sun breaks arereally expensive.


----------

